
Cops Bust Into Gizmodo Editor's Home And Seize Computers, Documents In Probe - icey
http://www.businessinsider.com/cops-bust-into-gizmodo-editors-home-and-seize-computers-documents-in-iphone-probe-2010-4
======
mrscotchboy
Wow, really Apple?! Don't you think that's a little much?

